

Scribd Counts 50 Million Readers - marketer
http://www.mediabistro.com/galleycat/web_tech/scribd_counts_50_million_readers_108973.asp

======
omarchowdhury
Great.

What else should be noted is that only 1/5 of their traffic is US-based
(source: Quantcast Directly Measured Data). Sometimes having 50 million
readers is only a great thing when they are from areas that are [easily]
monetizable. Not sure what (US) company will want to spend money advertising
to a guy in Singapore who is learning how to bake a cake.

If only bandwidth was free.

------
mdonahoe
I really don't like reading pdfs in the scribd flash reader. It usually slows
my browser to a crawl.

